# Good campsite to stay in France



## nod (18 Feb 2006)

Help!
We are looking for a good campsite to stay in France,preferably the Vendee region as we can fly from Shannon to Nantes. We have the keycamp brochure but their prices are crazy,so we will book direct with the campsite. I have looked up reviews of most of the campsites on the net,and none of them really stand out.
This is what we would like,we will be going in June
Good pool complex
Kids club for 4 years plus
Good entertainment in the evening (essential !)
Beach nearby

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## DrMoriarty (18 Feb 2006)

Hi Nod,

Have you checked out the relevant Key Post and the links it contains?


----------



## macnas (18 Feb 2006)

Click on any area for details of campings. Then click on the red spots! [broken link removed]


----------



## JohnF (18 Feb 2006)

Hi Nod

My first suggestion for you would be the Haven ( www.siblu.com )campsites in St Jean de Monts, either Le Bois Dormant or Le Bois Masson. Both are large campsites situated just across the road from each other and you can use the facilities of either.
Haven, in my experience tend to offer the best evening entertainment, and if this is important for you then you need to go to the larger campsites especially as you are going early in the season in June. Smaller campsites tend to be be quiet at night, entertainment-wise early in the season.
The facilities in either of these campsites are first class with indoor / outdoor pools and waterslide complexes.
There are long, very safe beaches within a few minutes drive of the campsites.
Another campsite worth considering is La Garangeoire, a Castels campsite. ( www.camping-la-garangeoire.com) in St Julien des Landes. This has been a favourite of ours down through the years. Its a little bit inland so if frequent trips to the beach is important it probably won't suit. It is however more suited to younger families and again facilities are excellent with its own lake on site. 
Another site I would recommend is La Grande Metairie which is in southern Brittany. Again it is a member of the Castels chain ( www.castels.fr ), is very large with indoor / outdoor pool / slides complex and tends to be lively in the evenings even in June. Its also close to the sandy beaches at Carnac.  Its only about a two hour drive north from Nantes on a dual carriageway.

You are right to go independent rather than via the operators. You will save money. Use their brochures though as all the best 4 star sites will be in these. If you see a site you like, just Google it and you will find all the info you need regarding accomodation and prices.

Happy holidays

JohnF


----------



## macnas (18 Feb 2006)

Most campimgs do not start their (animacion) entertainment program for kids until july as schools dont close til then.


----------



## burns (20 Feb 2006)

*Re: campsite booking in / out days*

If I can deviate slightly from the subject, does anybody know of good campsites in the Vendee South or Royan area where you can book in / out on other days apart from saturdays in the month of July. 
Flights are a good bit cheaper mid week .
Thanks in advance


----------



## macnas (20 Feb 2006)

Hi Burns--------------------->

Click on any area for details of campings. Then click on the red spots! [broken link removed]


----------



## deew (21 Feb 2006)

Hi there ,Ive stayed in La reserve ,its an hour from Bordeaux,as per the first reply,it was amazing!!!going back for 3 weeks in July,flights with airlingus (special offer) for 5 was 760euro ,21 nights in La reserve was 2650,www.siblu.ie.cant speak highly enough of the place.


----------



## gauloise (22 Feb 2006)

This is very expensive! You can book an 8 berth ,, 3 bed mobile, for €1250 for the first 3 weeks of July in this site if you book via France!
Back to an earlier poster, Both the Bois Masson and Bois Dormant in the Vendée allow midweek arrival..check out www.siblu.com for info on the site but don't book through them unless you fancy paying double!


----------



## Daddy (22 Feb 2006)

Gauloise,

Did you book directly with the campsite for € 1,250 for the first 3 weeks in July ?   This is an excellent price.

I have booked 3 weeks arriving 9/7/06 at Le Chaponnet in the Vendee and am paying € 1,250 for a 2005 model 3 b/r mobile and this was after a lot of searching and haggling.

Daddy


----------



## gauloise (22 Feb 2006)

HI Daddy,

No I didn't book it ....but sourcing holidays in France is what I do! Your price is good too and proof that you can save over 1000€ per holiday if you know where to look  Feel free to PM me if you need any help with your holiday in France otherwise "Bonne Vacances!"


----------



## Hurling Fan (23 Feb 2006)

Hi Gauloise

Very interested in your post re La Reserve as we too are looking at booking a campsite in France this Summer.  When you mention you can save money by booking via France is there a particular website that you would recommend to book it direct.  Have googled it but without a lot of luck.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## gauloise (23 Feb 2006)

Hi Hurling Fan,

What campsite in particular are you looking for? It's no secret that it is cheaper to book direct..if you want to pm me perhaps I can help. There are a number of sites that group camspites in France and one I believe is mentioned above also look at www.camping.fr though this is only available in French..desolée!


----------



## Omega (23 Feb 2006)

Loads of info in this previous thread.....
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=18138&highlight=campsite

Also, the cheapest place for annual family travel insurance (INCLUDING CAR BREAKDOWN POLICY - normally very expensive) is Cornmarket.


----------



## Slim (23 Feb 2006)

Gauloise,

Could you recommend sites in the Eastern part of France, in the Jura/Vosges area? I am aware of the Val de Bonnal site.

Thanks for your help,

Slim


----------



## gauloise (23 Feb 2006)

Hi Slim, there are a number of sites..are you looking for a 4**** like one of the keycamp ones? If so have a look at canvas as they have 3 sites in the Jura with kids clubs etc.. but if you are looking for something else let me know and I'll pont you in the right direction.


----------



## Slim (23 Feb 2006)

Thanks for the prompt response, Gauloise. Actually, I am looking for sites suitable for touring as we towed a caravan last year around Western France and Loire - we really enjoyed the trip. This year we are driving a motorhome and are interested in sites that are close to town/in town, even municipal sites. Looking for sites with good access to lakes/cycling. Intend to drive on into Switzerland(briefly as I believe it is very expensive) and up into Black Forest area of Germany and then home. Any help or advice appreciated.

Slim


----------



## gauloise (23 Feb 2006)

Are you a memebr of the caravan club? They publish an excellent guide, reviewed by its members on most sites, and covers all of Europe. It costs about € 15.00..I'll look up their number for you if you want, otherwise log on to www.franceguide.com , in the main page select Jura under "where" and Official Tourist Organisations under "what" and this will bring you to the regional tourist office where you can order their camping guide which will cover municipal sites also. But if you have a caravan/motorhome the guide would be worth the 15€ imo.


----------



## sysman (28 Feb 2006)

Can anyone recommend someone or website for booking mobile homes in the larger campsites in France - i'm looking at Les Charmettes, La Réserve and possibly Le Bois Masson & Le Bois Dormant.


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 Feb 2006)

My own experience is that it's best simply to contact them directly — via their website, if it has that feature or provides an email address, or else simply by fax (the French are so-o-o nineties about certain things!  )

They'll require a deposit to confirm the booking; usually, they'll provide you with IBAN/BIC details of their bank account. You can then transfer the funds directly to them for the same cost as if you were transferring it to an Irish bank down the road.


----------



## sysman (1 Mar 2006)

But as the sites are Haven Holiday (Siblu) owned - If I contact them directly from their website www.siblu.ie I'll have to pay more then if I book directly with the owner of a mobile home that is on one of the Haven Holiday (Siblu) sites. I was looking at [broken link removed] has anyone used this or is there a better service for contacting owners directly.


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Mar 2006)

You could try  (private small ads), searching by type and by _département_. The _Vendée_ — where those sites are — is no. 85, _Charente-Maritime_, further south, is no. 17, and _Loire-Atlantique_, to the north, is no. 44. However, even though the website has an English version, you may find that some of the ads are only in French.

Have a look at  too. Lots of smaller/independent sites...


----------



## Grizzly (1 Mar 2006)

Have a look at www.campingsbretagnesud.com 

Griz.


----------



## burns (9 Mar 2006)

*Re: Le Clarys Plage*

Looking at booking this campsite and would be grateful
for anybody who has any knowledge of this site, and secondily
the available mobiles homes are across the road from the main
site, does anybody know how busy this road gets in July
Thanks


----------

